# Alto-Alto heads up bridge drop change



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

The new bridge in Alto-Alto on the private land has lost some of it's decorative rock during high water. At 500 cfs it made that drop easier, but not sure at lower levels what is in it, but it is different.

Also there is a tree hung up further down on one of the man made drops. It was avoidable on the left.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Also be heads up with a good boof stroke on a ledge drop just below a bridge near the take-out. 

Liked those 2 sections we did yesterday.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I have Burn plastic on my helmet , but that is the least of my problems, if my knee doesn't get better. Fun day yesterday, good to meet Boykin.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Also to all,

There was a blue fishing kayak pinned on a couple of rocks and tethered to a tree. I pulled it off and it is on the bank...only good for salvage plastic as it was CRUNCHED with large holes in it.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

So we ran Alto-alto lower this weekend and this same bridge drop ripped a hole in a Burn and another guy put a major scratch in his boat. The gauge is broken, but i am guessing it was 325ish. Several of us ran it tight left and avoided the sharp object. Do not run it down the middle. I hope to see what caused this and fix it when the water goes down.


----------

